# Home Theather sound and physiology.



## basscleaner (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, dear experts! Recently I've began to pay attention to physiology of human reactions (especially children) at playing by HT musics (video concerts). It seems to me this is a very interesting theme of observing and thinking. SPLs were no louder than 110 dBA (of course). I've used different kind of music and observed some funny dependance of eating, drinking and other (you guess, what I mean) "reactions" velosity.
Are there any researches for this things? I would like to read and discuss it. In particular, how different kind of musics (jazz, rock, sympho, e.t.c.) affect on this reactions?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don't know of specific research on listening to HT, but I suspect there is more basic research out there on human response to music. Could you be more specific on the kinds of reactions you are considering?


----------

